# how long does it take to increase milk supply



## ebbb (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knew how long it takes for your body to respond and increase supply if you LO is nursing more often. I'm trying to get my supply up ( seems to have dwindled inexplicably at 4months) so have been getting my DD to suck as much as she can. At what point should I be concerned that there is a supply issue if things don't increase. A week? 2 weeks?

TIA


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Usually 2-3 days of a growth spurt nursing frenzie will bump up your supply.

What is it that has you thinking your supply has decreased?

4 months is a common time for moms to _think_ that their supply has dropped, when it actually hasn't. Baby nurses more distractedly, less often and for a shorter time (all normal) and will wake more often to nurse at night (also normal). Also mom's breasts no longer feel full and often she doesn't feel let down. Also normal.

Best way to judge your supply if baby is exclusively breastfeeding is to look at baby's output and weight gain. http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/enoughmilk-older.html

Hope that helps - and hope your supply is fine!


----------



## ebbb (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks for the response. What you described as happening is exactly what I'm going through. I'm glad to know its all normal. She has loads of poopy and pee diapers. I'm just a paranoid first time mom. Before when I would get full and leak it was much more reassuring that I obviously had enough milk. And when she would feed and I could so obviously tell that she was getting milk because I could feel myself go from full to empty. Now my boobs aren't changing that drastically and I'm not leaking anymore. I guess its just another lesson in letting go and trusting that she knows what she needs. All I have to do is stay in tune to her, follow her cues and be there for her every step of the way.

I'm so glad that I'm breastfeeding because its providing me with so many lessons about mothering in general.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

If baby is having pee and poo dipes you're doing just what you should be doing.








Beer/brewer's yeast does support milk supply and I have, a few times throughout my many years of bf'ing, taken to this method of giving myself a little "boost" as precautionary measure. Again, if you're seeing pee and poo dipes on a regular basis you're doing just as you should be.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebbb* 
I guess its just another lesson in letting go and trusting that she knows what she needs. All I have to do is stay in tune to her, follow her cues and be there for her every step of the way.

So true!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebbb* 
I'm so glad that I'm breastfeeding because its providing me with so many lessons about mothering in general.









isn't it awesome!


----------

